# does anyone know if American Beauty bush, callicarpa americana



## craftbug1021 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am enlarging my goat area and have an american beauty bush that has beautiful purple berries on it. Is it poisonous? I cant find anything on any of the sites about it. It does say that it is safe for deer, raccoons and possums but of course nothing about goats.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 27, 2012)

I could not find it on any lists of plants that are toxic to goats.  The fruit is edible for humans, birds and other animals, but I read where the berries are only eaten when all other food sources are gone.


----------



## elevan (Aug 27, 2012)

Deer and goats are closely related.  And I cannot find it listed on any toxic goat plant lists either.

As with all things I would just be observant of the issue and go ahead and allow the goats into the area.


----------



## craftbug1021 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks  I will leave it for now, and see how she does.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Aug 28, 2012)

My rule of thumb.. when in doubt cut it down!  I tend to not trust anything that looks "pretty" or has berries or fruit.. with the exception of wild black berries...


----------



## craftbug1021 (Sep 12, 2012)

she has eaten a few leaves off it, but mostly ignores it. Hasnt bothered her....seems to be safe


----------



## Godsgrl (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds like you are talking about beauty berry. If it's any consolation, our zoo planted it IN our new exhibit, with Eland, ostrich, impala, zebra and wildebeest.  People can eat it as well, and make wine with it. I have heard it's rather bitter straight off the plant, and our animals prefer not to eat it if they have better stuff available.

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQOB-E92sQko6f_YqJh9duM2ztzO3J7FfXDr0p-VZ-aBOJrJJEzLQ  <---link showing beauty berry


----------



## eweinHiscare (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautyberry bush is growing all over my relatives property where horses, goats and alpacas can eat it if they want to.  I don't think they do eat it or don't like the taste of it because after over 8 years it is still growing in abundance where the animals can get it.

Beautyberry is native to NC where he lives.


----------

